

Ask HN: Rise on the current company or quit to work 1y abroad on a StartUp? - ghf

Initially, my english is understandable but not great, I apologize for possible mistakes.<p>I am facing a dilemma. I live in Brazil and am in my 25s, I ended my graduation course and immediately started my msc degree. Finishing it and having being in touch only with academia until then, I quickly started working at a relatively good company (something like 6 months ago). It has been a great place for me. It acts in the almost same area I got my msc degree, it is near home, people here are great, and I have been praised a lot in the previous weeks - I would probably rise well here. The company itself it not really big, but it has a reasonable chance to rise greatly in the next months, but who knows how that will actually turn out.<p>Then, suddenly, I got an invitation to temporarily drop &quot;everything&quot; and move to Scotland within 2 months, to stay for a year and work on a small startup. I would receive £1000&#x2F;month to survive there while working on the project. Considering my current work, that is not much, but the experience is what counts. The details here do not matter on the startup details or why I received an invitation with such short notice; my problem is weighting the plus and cons of each possibility. The appearance of an opportunity like that is rare for my lifestyle, so it may be unique. Such experience could be a life-changer, but I am not sure on how beneficial that would really be.<p>Dropping everything and traveling is the obvious right choice? 
It seems to me that it -should- be the obvious one, but I do not feel certainty.
======
sharemywin
No one can answer this for you. you should get a decent amount of equity,
first. second, the people shouldn't be idiots. after that I'm not sure. sounds
like they're under funded. if your excited about the technology that could be
a factor. your young now is the time to take such chances but it's probably
going to fail.

~~~
ghf
If I travelled there, it would be surely for the experience, indeed.

I liked the startup idea, but I am aware that most of startups fail. Even
more, I did not participate with them right from the beginning, so I tend to
naturally feel less excited about the idea itself. On the other hand, the
people I would work with are really good; although not much experienced, just
like me.

I and trying to weight such experience versus letting go of my job for the
uncertainty of such experience.

Ah, yeah. An important part of my dilemma is that, although traveling within
two months, I should give an answer in something like at most 4 days.

